# Call_of_Duty_Modern_Warfare_2_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD



## jaxxster (Nov 2, 2009)

Can anyone confirm if this rip is the real deal and not another one with injected stealth files etc etc?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 2, 2009)

The word in #alt.binaries.games.xbox360 is this is 100% retail rip.
Grabbed it earlier but still won't play til next week (Dragon Age > MW2 (for me anyway) ).


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 2, 2009)

Makes me wish I had a 360


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 2, 2009)

So i can play this without having to worry about being banned (if you know what i mean, banned for playing an obvious messed around with game)

This is the same as any other scene/retail rip such as fifa 10, gta 4 etc etc


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 2, 2009)

this is the real deal it has proper ss/dmi and also good video data.

i play this on xbox live right now, works fine, there are more people playing


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2009)

RROD are a fairly new group but their releases have been solid (they did the borderlands proper, US magna carta 2, fallout 3 GOTY).

I guess I will skip the 360 releases thread for the day as well seen as this is the only release.

Edit: forgot the NFO:



Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Call_of_Duty_Modern_Warfare_2_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD
ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.DETAiLS

ÂÂÂÂÂÂùReleaseDate... 2009-11-02ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂùSource Media....... DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂùFilename...... rrod-mw2.rxxÂÂÂÂÂÂùSource Region...... NTSC/U
ÂÂÂÂÂÂùRarCount...... 73x100MBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂùPlayable Regions... REGION-FREE
ÂÂÂÂÂÂùFormat........ ISOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ùVerified........... SOON (WAVE 4)
ÂÂÂÂÂÂùhttp://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=74392

ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.iNFORMATION

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ On November 10, 2009, Infinity Ward's Modern Warfare 2 will strike
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ worldwide. The most-anticipated game of the year and the sequel to
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ the best-selling first-person action game of all time, Modern
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Warfare 2 continues the gripping and heart-racing action as players
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ face off against a new threat dedicated to bringing the world to
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ the brink of collapse. The newest installment in the
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ groundbreaking Call of Duty series, Modern Warfare 2 features for
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ the first time in video games, the musical soundtrack of legendary
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Academy Award, Golden Globe Award, Grammy Award and Tony winning
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ composer Hans Zimmer. The title picks up immediately following the
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ historic events of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, the blockbuster
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ title that earned worldwide critical acclaim, including 14 million
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ copies sold worldwide; "Most Played Online Video Game" in history,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 2009 Guinness World Records; more than 50 Game of the Year awards,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ including the Console Game of the Year and Overall Game of the
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Year, 2007, from the Academy of Interactive Arts & Sciences.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Epic Single Player Campaign

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* Epic single-player campaign picks up immediately following the
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthrilling events from Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Special Ops Co-operative

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* An entirely new gameplay mode which supports 2-player
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂco-operative play via online or split screen that is unique
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfrom the single player story campaign.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* Special Ops pits players into a gauntlet of time-trial and
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂobjective-based missions.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* Rank-up as players unlock new Special Ops missions, each more
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdifficult.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* Missions include highlights from the single player campaign,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfan favorites from Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and all new,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂexclusive missions.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Multiplayer Reinvented

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* Setting a new bar for online multiplayer, Modern Warfare 2
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂmultiplayer delivers new enhancements including:

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Customizable Killstreaks
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ AC130
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Sentry Gun
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Predator Missile
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Counter-UAV
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Care Package
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Accolades (Post match reports)

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Create-a-Class evolved
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Secondary Weapons
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Equipment - Machine Pistols - Throwing Knives -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂShotguns - Blast Shield - Handguns - Tactical
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInsertion - Launchers
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Perk Upgrades
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Riot Shields
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+ Bling (Dual attachments)

ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.NOTES

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Playable Regions: ALL (REGION-FREE)

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Full final retail, region-free, NTSC/U source -- NOT A REPACK!!

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Special thanks to *13*

ÂÂ \________________________________________________________________________
ÂÂ ++ÂÂ RRoD - Right when you least expect it!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ++----------------'
```


----------



## luke_c (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it really worth you guys playing a week before? Or would you rather get a ban...


----------



## XWolf (Nov 2, 2009)

*SERIOUSLY!!!*

_"I can play this without a ban because it's the retail one....."_

Muppets!  If you play a game before it comes out, _Especially_ one as hyped as this, you will get a ban!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2009)

You forget not all of us are on live.

Anyhow just taught a guy how to spoof drives so I may end up hearing about this one.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 2, 2009)

XWolf said:
			
		

> *SERIOUSLY!!!*
> 
> _"I can play this without a ban because it's the retail one....."_
> 
> Muppets!  If you play a game before it comes out, _Especially_ one as hyped as this, you will get a ban!


Not true, only people who play pirated games before release date are at risk


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wave 4?


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 3, 2009)

XWolf said:
			
		

> *SERIOUSLY!!!*
> 
> _"I can play this without a ban because it's the retail one....."_
> 
> ...



I believe so, check the NFO, im still on the Wave 3 modified one, i couldn't care less about live right now, my gold memebership is over, not to mention my ISP is being a bitch and slowing down connections.


----------



## Hermessz (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't get it.
You can actually play MW2 now and not getting banned cuz you use a "legitimic" game???????
BTW, is there a way to play MW2 but microsoft wouldnt find out about it? Like, if I disconnect the internet cable, create a new profile, play the game, quit it, go to my old profile plug out the disk and come back to live, will microsoft know????

Can't wait to play the game, 2 weeks = loads of test.


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 3, 2009)

The airport mission made me feel sick!


----------



## CasperH (Nov 3, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> The airport mission made me feel sick!


Meh, you shoot terrorists (which are human too) all the time...


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 3, 2009)

airport mission was the best misson in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too bad i finished the singleplayer in 4 hours on hard difficulty


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 3, 2009)

Good old Call of Duty campaigns...


----------



## Leo Cantus (Nov 3, 2009)

Any impressions? Does it live up to all of the hype?


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 3, 2009)

I doubt anything could live up to the amount of hype it has got. It may seem good at first, but there are going to be flaws (CoD4 spawning system, anyone?).


----------



## SoLuckys (Nov 3, 2009)

i wish i had xbox360 than a ps3


----------



## Leo Cantus (Nov 3, 2009)

SoLuckys said:
			
		

> i wish i had xbox360 than a ps3


Why? PS3's line - up of exclusive games for 2010 is far better, and 2009 has been great for PS3 exclusives too.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hermessz said:
			
		

> I don't get it.
> You can actually play MW2 now and not getting banned cuz you use a "legitimic" game???????
> BTW, is there a way to play MW2 but microsoft wouldnt find out about it? Like, if I disconnect the internet cable, create a new profile, play the game, quit it, go to my old profile plug out the disk and come back to live, will microsoft know????
> 
> ...



He was implying that if he had a 360, he would be playing CoD now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't take things so general


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, I wish this was leaked on PC!  I'm dying to play this!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 3, 2009)

Campaign on this was even better than the first. Haven't played MP but should be amazing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw a friend I taught to spoof drives yesterday so things were played, only a few levels of single but quite a bit of the new co-op multiplayer (not story but single missions, many "remakes" of COD4 missions) which was quite good, if you played COD 4 for one of the missions you are in a plane firing down on the ground where in this one of your people is on the ground while the other helps them out in a plane. As seems to be par for the course now you have the COD teams take on horde mode.

What I did see of single player led me to believe it was the same as COD4 but with a few gimmicks and "scripted" scenes to liven things up a bit.

For me at least borderlands and a lot of the other FPS games released these last few months have held more interest, not to say it is a bad game but I would say the others are more deserving of your time. I will also echo comments of it being somewhat easy.

Also it might take a few hours depending on distractions but new releases thread today as a bunch of stuff happened.


----------



## Shromz (Nov 4, 2009)

Question is the activate iso boot disc the thing that is banning people?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2009)

I doubt it very much (at least not directly as you imply Shromz): it should just be a standard DVD video (mount it with something like daemon tools and play it in a DVD player if you want) but with some special tweaks that the firmware looks for that will disable checks as necessary.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 4, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I saw a friend I taught to spoof drives yesterday so things were played, only a few levels of single but quite a bit of the new co-op multiplayer (not story but single missions, many "remakes" of COD4 missions) which was quite good, if you played COD 4 for one of the missions you are in a plane firing down on the ground where in this one of your people is on the ground while the other helps them out in a plane. As seems to be par for the course now you have the COD teams take on horde mode.
> 
> What I did see of single player led me to believe it was the same as COD4 but with a few gimmicks and "scripted" scenes to liven things up a bit.
> 
> ...


Just what I expected, too overrated


----------



## cardyology (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, so i have this release, burned to a dual layer dvd. 

I have waited to play it untill the actual release (even thouhg i know that dosnt guarantee me not to get banned)

Im on ix1.6, is my only option the one shot boot disc jobby? 

Anyone else been waiting till midnight tonight before playing this on  a flashed box?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 9, 2009)

damn makes me wish i had an xbox and  wii instead of a ps3(no backups) and a wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anybody wann trade


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2009)

There are waves patchers doing the rounds but I suggest even those who have been banned or do not care do not use them.

So yeah the one shot is your only real bet.


----------



## cardyology (Nov 9, 2009)

What do i burn the activate .iso disc to? Dual layer?

Should i delete the layerbreak from imgburn? I only have two DL DVD's one for MW2 & one for the activate iso. DOnt wanna waste one by doing it wrong!


----------



## cardyology (Nov 9, 2009)

What do i burn the activate .iso disc to? Dual layer?

Should i delete the layerbreak from imgburn? I only have two DL DVD's one for MW2 & one for the activate iso. DOnt wanna waste one by doing it wrong!


----------



## cardyology (Nov 9, 2009)

What do i burn the activate .iso disc to? Dual layer?

Should i delete the layerbreak from imgburn? I only have two DL DVD's one for MW2 & one for the activate iso. DOnt wanna waste one by doing it wrong!


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn it, I was going to upgrade my 360 to 1.61 to play this, but now rumour has it that the FW itself is detectable, so I guess I won't be playing this anytime soon


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 11, 2009)

Does this game make anyone's 360 sound like a huge hairdryer??


----------

